# Crew Wanted - Snapper Opener



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

I took the first week of June off and it looks like it's shaping up to be a decent week.

Looking for others to share expenses. Must have own tackle. Please no drama or drunks.

27' Sailfish CC - Twin 200's. 

PM's only please.


----------



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

Answered all PM's

I should have mentioned I go out of Freeport Marina. 

So far I am looking at Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday.


----------

